

Why? Fried chicken pizza crust - ttrbls
http://www.ohbiteit.com/2014/05/fried-chicken-pizza-crust.html

======
ianamartin
Because it's Chicken Parmesan without all those unhealthy carbs from the
pasta.

I would add bacon though. And black olives. Maybe artichoke hearts. But
probably just bacon.

